# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  for all the hook ups

## kamka

what could it possibly mean?
"*for all the hook ups*, by way of the sweet keeping of my sound in the world" 
and what are others possible meaning of "hook-up", not necessarily in this context? I come across the phrase very often, and yet haven't really been able to grasp the meaning of it. 
Thanks in advance  ::

----------


## fortheether

The partial sentence posted is horrible.  Maybe post all of it. 
In American English hook-up can mean to meet or to go out (like on a date). 
Scott

----------


## kamka

well, apparently, that was the whole sentence!  
thank you for the gift sent last wednesday. for all the hook ups, by way of the sweet keeping of my sound in the world. in all the various ways you gift and dream things up. i am humbled and grateful. 
that's the whole message, my mate asked me to help her translate it, but frankly, it's not the English I've been taught!   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> well, apparently, that was the whole sentence!  
> thank you for the gift sent last wednesday. for all the hook ups, by way of the sweet keeping of my sound in the world. in all the various ways you gift and dream things up. i am humbled and grateful. 
> that's the whole message, my mate asked me to help her translate it, but frankly, it's not the English I've been taught!

 I guess I'll have a crack at this. (Bear in mind though that I am not a native speaker) 
In this this particular context, hook-ups, most probably, means gifts. It is rarely used as a noun, but "to hook up somebody with something" is a rather common colloquial expression. "Hey bro, could you hook me up with a cig?" (Meaning, "may I have a cigarette") 
A hook-up can also mean a fact or action of introducing or connecting people to each other, so the person who wrote it may be thanking his friend for introducing him to other people. "To hook-up" has a number of other meanings, too, but I can't think of any that would apply in this context.

----------


## charlestonian

> well, apparently, that was the whole sentence!  
> thank you for the gift sent last wednesday. for all the hook ups, by way of the sweet keeping of my sound in the world. in all the various ways you gift and dream things up. i am humbled and grateful. 
> that's the whole message, my mate asked me to help her translate it, but frankly, it's not the English I've been taught!

 It does not look English.... Maybe, it's bad re-translation?

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  well, apparently, that was the whole sentence!  
> thank you for the gift sent last wednesday. for all the hook ups, by way of the sweet keeping of my sound in the world. in all the various ways you gift and dream things up. i am humbled and grateful. 
> that's the whole message, my mate asked me to help her translate it, but frankly, it's not the English I've been taught!     It does not look English.... Maybe, it's bad re-translation?

 I wouldn't know. Maybe! 
thanks a bunch, btw  ::

----------


## Matroskin Kot

Nor does it sound like the English I was taught.  If a native speaker of English wrote that, they should be ashamed. 
Judging from the context, though, "hook ups" is supposed to mean "help, or favors". 
"Can you hook me up" is slang for "Can you do me a favor/help me out/provide this thing I want." 
Also: 
"Hooking up with somebody" often means (depending on the context) having a casual sexual encounter with a person.  ::

----------


## capecoddah

"Hook up" = connect. Can be be used in business, social or sexual situations / connotations.. It's slang.
"He works for Gazprom? Hook me up!" (I want to do business with him)
"You have extra tickets to the game? Hook me up! (sell me tickets)
"Seems like a good guy to play golf with. Hook me up" (social)
" She was FINE! We had a hook up" (sex) 
Ad Nauseum

----------


## ZelyeUrsuli

> " She was FINE! We had a hook up" (sex) 
> Ad Nauseum

 That sounds funny. We hooked up, maybe. I don't think of it as something you "have." More something you do. 
And as a native speaker of English I can tell you, Kamka, that's not the English I was taught either.  ::

----------


## xRoosterx

> "Hook up" = connect. Can be be used in business, social or sexual situations / connotations.. It's slang.
> "He works for Gazprom? Hook me up!" (I want to do business with him)
> "You have extra tickets to the game? Hook me up! (sell me tickets)
> "Seems like a good guy to play golf with. Hook me up" (social)
> " She was FINE! We had a hook up" (sex) 
> Ad Nauseum

 +1

----------

